# Mario Batali's Simple Italian Food : Recipes from My Two Villages



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't really know much about Mario Batali, but I have heard good things. Has anyone checked read this book?

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

No one has read this book? I would really like to hear some thoughts on it if you have.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well I have not checked this book out either, but I have heard about and seen his shows that have been on the Food Network. He seems to be very knowledgeable in the various cooking methods and traditions of the different regions of Italy from the past and the present. I plan to check this book out though, sometime soon. I think his show's are very informative on Italy's and the countries around the Medditerannian cusines.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Nicko, I just got this book last night and from what I read, it's very interesting. You'll get something out of it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Last year I ate at Babo,At that time it was marios new restaurant in manhattan. He also owns Po'It was a busy night and we sat upstairs (two level dining)it was a little cramped,But we had a 7 or 8course pasta menu with appropriate wines and I think it was something like $85:00 Per person,not bad for N.Y and at the newest hot spot. the portiones where small but perfect, beutiful hand made artision pastas.angalotti.gnocchi,parpadellas and the like.excellent bread and beutifal displays of antipasto.My only complaint was the service.A little presumpuouse(sp)I have not read Marios new book,but using Babo as a starting point I would imagine it is worth the bucks


----------

